# Meu ponto de interrogação não funciona!...

## michelbehr

Oi pessoal!

Já tentei usar todo tipo de keymap possível mas não consigo encontrar um que reconheça o ponto de interrogação do meu teclado (é um Satellite "safadex pro ultra plus" que veio de graça) O pior é que ESTAVA funcionando!... Eu não sei se foi alguma atualização que eu fiz, não sei... só que agora tenho que ficar dando ctrl-C/ctrl-V em ponto de interrogação o tempo inteiro e movendo minha mao LÁ pro lado esquerdo no NUMPAD pra poder usar essa barra aqui... (5 segundos depois)  "/"  :Smile: 

Por favor me ajudem!... (Me desculpem se essa pergunta é repetida, mas não achei no google)

----------

## RoadRunner

O problema é na consola ou no X? se for no X e se estiveres a usar xorg, tenta mudar o modelo do teclado para pc105 ou outros.

----------

## michelbehr

Bom, no console meu teclado NUNCA funcionou direito, mesmo na época em que eu usava Slackware... agora com o Gentoo essa barra normal / funciona no console, mas a cedilha, por exemplo, corresponde à letra grega Gama!  :Smile:  E as letras ao inves de serem acentuadas mostram outras letras gregas: beta, teta, etc...  :Smile:  Mas pra mim isso não é um problema por que só uso o console se necessário, e quando é necessário eu não preciso de acentos... 

O problema principal é a minha X não reconhecer meu teclado!... 

Eu segui a sua sugestão RoadRunner, mas não produziu efeito algum. Eu alterei o XF86config, coloquei o modelo pc105... antes estava abnt2... Continua com os mesmos problemas... Er isso mesmo que vc queria dizer com trocar o modelo?? (esses pontos de interrogação eu peguei do seu post!)  :Smile: 

Se possível gostaria que fossem um pouco mais específicos em seus replies, porque eu ainda sou muito newbie para entender entre linhas quando se fala em linux, ok???  :Smile:  De qualquer forma obrigado pela ajuda!!

Qual a próxima sugestão???

----------

## RoadRunner

Na consola basta seguires estes passos - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=13331#13331

No X deves ter algo do estilo:

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "pt"

EndSection

```

Muda o pc105 para outros valores que correspondam ao layout do teu teclado, pc102 por exemplo.

----------

## michelbehr

Realmente vc nao esta entendendo q o meu problema nao eh qualquer coisa... se fosse um problema de editar o XF86config ou rc.conf eu ja teria resolvido isso no Google!... 

Eu já fiz TUDO ISSO que vc me postou e minha tecla de interrogação continua nao funcionando... 

Nao sei se vai adiantar, mas vou colocar as minhas configurações para vc (e quem puder me ajudar) verem: 

No meu rc.conf, logo no começo tem: 

```

KEYMAP="br-abnt2"

```

Agora no meu XF86Config, o q nao está comentado é o seguinte:

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

 

    Option "XkbModel"   "abnt2"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "br"

EndSection

```

Eu ja tentei alterar esses parametros de todas as formas e nao consigo fazer funcionar... eu cheguei ate a ABRIR o br-abnt2.map pra ver se a tecla estava lá configurada no mapa, e estava!!! 

```

keycode  89 = slash question degree

        control         keycode  89 = Delete

        alt             keycode  89 = Meta_slash

```

E eu sei que a tecla 89 é a tecla barra/interrogação pq eu rodei o programa showkeys, e quando eu aperto essa tecla ele me retorna keycode 89.... 

Não sei mais o que fazer... se vc puder me fazer o favor de encaminhar essa pergunta a outra pessoa que também tenha bons conhecimentos de Linux eu agradeceria... 

Obrigado pela ajuda!

----------

## fernandotcl

No console, seu problema parece ser o charset, e não o keymap. Certifique-se de que você tenha CONSOLEFONT="lat9u-16" no rc.conf.

Repare que nem todo teclado brasileiro é ABNT-2. Nesse tópico pode ter informação para te ajudar.

----------

## michelbehr

Bom, no console está tudo funcionando direito, até a cedilha!  :Smile:  Consegui isso acrescentando  

CONSOLEFONT="lat9u-16" no rc.conf.

Mas na X...  :Sad:  Me desculpe, mas naquele Topic que vc colocou o link, eu nao encontrei nada pra mim ali... vc disse que existem teclados brasileiros que não sao abnt2... Mas eu tenho sérias evidências de que o meu:

- Em primeiro lugar pq eu vi em alguns lugares que os teclados com cedilha sao abnt2. 

- Segundo porque eu tive a curiosidade de abrir o arquivo br-abnt2.map para ver se ele estava mapeando direito as minhas teclas...

 Como eu fiz isso\\ Primeiro eu rodei o showkeys e averiguei que a tecla barra/interrogação correspondia ao keycode 89. Aí fui olhar no br-abnt2.map se ele estava associando esse keycode, ou seja, essa tecla, com os caracteres certos, ou com algum caracter, ou se a tecla nem estava definida no keymap... para minha surpresa o keycode 89 estava lá, contente e feliz, GRITANDO: se vc me ver por aqui, pode manda um slash ou um question, dependendo se o usuario esta com o shift apertado ou nao...  :Smile:  Quer dizer... eu nao consigo entender como a X pode interferir num processo tão primário quanto esse reconhecimento de caracteres do teclado!... Pra ser mais especifico, minha pergunta é: COMO a X consegue ferrar com essa configuração q parece estar perfeita\\\ o br-abnt2 apontando para o lugar certo o keycode 89, o meu console evidenciando a harmonia de tudo, e de repente a X encontra um motivo pra simplesmente nao disponibilizar a minha barra... nao faz sentido! ONDE ESTA ESSE MALDITO ARQUIVO DE CONFIGURAÇÃO DA X DIZENDO "NAO USE AS CONFIGURAÇÕES DO CONSOLE! FERRE O USUARIO COM MAIS UM ARQUIVO DE CONFIGURAÇÃO FORA O RC.CONF!!!"\\\\ ONDE ESTÁ ESSA CONFIGURAÇÃO DA X QUE ESTÁ DETONANDO MINHA TECLA 89\\\\

Em resumo, AINDA não sei o que fazer...  :Sad: 

Mais uma vez agradeço a paciência!....

----------

## fernandotcl

O keymap que você está vendo está em /usr/share/keymaps? Se estiver, você não está vendo o keymap do X, e sim do console. AFAIK, O X não mantém seus keymaps em arquivos...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## michelbehr

Bom, tudo bem... a X pode nao manter seus keymaps em arquivos, mas de qualquer forma ainda não consegui resolver meu problema... preciso saber então COMO a X armazena esses keymaps... 

Eu preciso de algumas respostas, pq eu já tentei tudo que podia, já esgotei todas as Keywords imaginaveis que poderia colocar no Google... agora só vou fazer isso: clamar por ajuda em foruns como este...

POR FAVOR!!! ALGUEM ME AJUDE!!! NAO SEI MAIS O QUE FAZER!!!  :Smile: 

Sério... alguém me explique alguma coisa do começo ao fim, senão vai ficar complicado...

----------

## Matheus Villela

Como o desespero tá batendo vou tentar dar um belo de um chute.

Na sessão de InputDevice adicione uma linha assim:

	Option "XkbRules"	"xorg"

Pro Xfree tente algo como

	Option "XkbRules"	"XFree86"

Se ainda sim estiver errado consulte o manual de configuração do xf86config

Não tenho certeza que é esse o problema mas na dúvida aconselho que tente  :Wink: 

----------

## michelbehr

Ajeitei o xorg.conf e nada... 

Perdi as esperanças... mandei um email pro Help da Xorg e vou ver o que eles me dizem,... .

Valeu a ajuda pessoal....

----------

## fernandotcl

O estranho é ele já ter funcionado. Um etc-update não desconfigura o xorg.conf/XF86Config porque os arquivos são salvos como em xorg.conf.example.

O que parece é que você está com um layout US, onde o ponto de interrogação fica no lugar do ":" e a barra no lugar do ";". Se o pipe ("|") ficar no lugar do "}", com certeza é um layout US em cima do teclado ABNT2. Preste atenção à arquivos de configuração, veja se sem querer não os renomeou. Veja se não tem, por exemplo, xorg.conf e XF86Config na mesma pasta, porque talvez um deles esteja se sobrepondo ao outro. Se nada funcionar, você ainda pode remover a pasta "/etc/X11" e recompilar o X.

----------

## Untouchable

Eu tenho o mesmo problema.

Funcionava muito bem, o problema só apareceu quando mudei do Xfree pro X.org. Tudo funciona, menos a tecla que tem a interrogação e a barra.

----------

## Untouchable

Configurando assim:

```
    Option "XkbModel"  "abnt2"

    Option "XkbLayout" "br"

    Option "XkbVariant" "abnt2"
```

Funcionou.

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## revertex

tive esse exato problema com o debian sid, a solução foi remapear a tecla "?".

--nota: estas instruções presumem que o teclado seja um abnt2, para um layout diferente deve sofrer algumas adaptações.

para fazer isso, primeiro veja qual o código(keysym) que a tecla usa, no caso a tecla "?"(question).

```
$ less /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/symbols/br | grep question

    key <AB11> {        [           slash,        question      ],

                        [          degree,    questiondown      ]       };
```

no caso o keysym (codigo usado pelo caractere "?")  é <AB11>.

a seguir, dentro do "X" abra um terminal qualquer e execute o "xev", não esqueça que para o xev funcionar voçê deve colocar o cursor do mouse na janela de captura.

tem que ser em modo gráfico, no console não funciona, o código numérico associado a cada tecla no console é gerado pelo kernel, enquanto que no modo gráfico é gerado pelo XFree/Xorg.

```
$ xev
```

agora pressione a tecla que não funciona, e o xev vai retornar o código de mapa que ela usa.

```

KeyPress event, serial 27, synthetic NO, window 0x3a00001,

    root 0xaf, subw 0x3a00002, time 7983692, (52,49), root:(154,174),

    state 0x1, keycode 61 (keysym 0x3f, question), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (3f) "?"

    XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (3f) "?"

    XFilterEvent returns: False
```

o teclado que eu estou usando mostra a tecla "?" com o "keycode" 61, mas nos teclados abnt2 em que o ponto de interrogação não funcionava ela estava mapeada com o keycode 211!!!

em um teclado de 104 teclas cada tecla recebe um número , de 1 a 104, se acaso uma tecla retornar um valor acima certamente não vai funcionar. seria isso um bug do XFree??

para finalizar basta editar o arquivo 

```
/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/keycodes/xfree86
```

e acrescescentar o keysym associado com o keycode correto

```
// For brazilian ABNT2 keyboard. by Ricardo Y. Igarashi(iga@that.com.br)

// slash and question remapped -- revertex --

xkb_keycodes "abnt2" {

    include "xfree86(basic)"

    <BKSL> = 94;

    <AC12> = 51;               

    <KPPT> = 134;

    <AB11> = 211;

};

```

essa dica serve também para quem quer remapear outras teclas, utilizar teclas especiais, ou dar alguma função mais nobre as teclas windows.

esta não parece ser a solução ideal, pois atualizações futuras irão substituir o "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/keycodes/xfree86", o ideal parece ser o xmodmap.

----------

## domus-br

mais um pra lista dos sem interrogaçao que vinha funcionando tudo perfeito e a dor de cabeça começou tudo despois da atualização do xorg mais novo 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1788802#1788802

----------

## revertex

xorg-6.8.0-r3?

parece que a cada atualiação do xorg eles resolvem fazer uma limpeza nos mapas de teclado, deixando quem usa abnt2 na mão.

eu sei que essa não é a melhor solução, mas usar um teclado com layout americano é garantia e tranquilidade.

a maneira mais rápida de resolver isso é restaurar um backup do mapa de teclado do xorg antigo em cima do xorg novo, ou encontrar a tecla perdida com o xev e remapear com o xmodmap, desta forma se houver novos bugs no futuro o xmodmap não é afetado.

----------

## Guzymuzy

Você está usando o KDE?

Se estiver ... vá em centro de controle, Layouts de teclado, habilitar layouts de teclado, e adicione brasileiro como default.

Dá uma olhada nisso aqui tb...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=239155&highlight=cedilla

Gustavo Motta

----------

## fabianosk

O problema não está em suas configurações de SO. Entre no setup do seu noot e procure pela opção de layout de teclado e selecione abnt.

----------

## Burnerman_X

Comente todas as linhas referentes ao teclado e troque por isso aqui:

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Keyboard1"

Driver "kbd"

Option "CoreKeyboard"

Option "XkRules" "xorg"

Option "XkbModel" "abnt2"

Option "XkbLayout" "br"

Option "XkbVariant" "abnt2"

EndSection
```

Estava com o mesmo problema, e isso aqui foi tiro e queda. ;DLast edited by Burnerman_X on Thu Oct 20, 2005 9:01 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Burnerman_X

ops, era pra editar, não citar ;(

----------

## AlipioLuiz

Ae.. estou com problema semelhante.. porém aqui, a parada é a seguinte.

Tinha slackware instalado aqui... com 3 usuarios configurados e funcionando dentro dos conformes.

Dai resolvi instalar o gentoo... após a instalação removi todos os arquivos ocultos de um usuário(/home/user1/.*), para reconfigurar direitinho.. e deixei os arquivos ocultos dos outros 2 usuários instactos. 

Após reconfigurar o kde para o usuario que removi os arquivos ocultos(/home/user1), tudo funcionou 100% (inclusive a tecla '?').

Dos outros dois usuarios a única tecla que não funcionou foi a interrogação e barra...

CONCLUSÃO

Leva-nos a crer que o problema é com o perfil do usuário, algo referente à configuração do x ou kde específica do usuário. Refaça as configurações referente ao usuário em questão que o problema deve ser solucionado. Bom, pelo menos no meu caso foi.  :Smile: 

[]'s

----------

## linux.nyx

Estava com as telcas invertidas e o "ç" funcionando.

Para mim deu certo o esquema do Untouchable. Estou usando o 2005.1 Stage 3 com o "system"  atualizado!!!

Sou novato no Gentoo!!!

Valeu Untouchable!!!!

Ricardo

----------

